# Resident Evil VII/7 - Schatten/Beleuchtungs-bug ... oder steh ich auf 'm Schlauch/im Schatten?



## Gajeza (23. Dezember 2018)

Guten Abend,

        Heute Resi 7 zugelegt und prompt mal installiert. Mittlerweile         auch die         Grafikeinstellungen soweit verstanden und in die Reihe gebracht,         daß auch meine         alte Kiste (i5-3570K und GTX570 Phantom) noch das Ding m.M.n.         flüssig         darstellt. Startet auch, läuft soweit und ich bin schon bis in         das erste         Gebäude vorgedrungen (auch in der Demo "Beginning Hour"         spielbar).

        Was mir in der Bude nun auffällt bzw. seit dem Betreten der         Bude: Nachdem die         Tür hinter diesem zugefallen ist, schaltet Ethan eine         Taschenlampe ein. Und von         da an ist - wie soll ich sagen - immer ein Teil des levels total         dunkel, sodaß         nichts mehr zu sehen ist. Obwohl ja der Schein der Taschenlampe         daß level         ausleuchten müßte. Aber ein Teil des levels bleibt immer total         dunkel. In die         eine Richtung gedreht: Alles ausgeleuchtet. Man dreht sich um:         tiefste         Schwärze.

        Habe dazu bislang nichts gefunden im Netz. Sieht für mich aber         nach einem bug         aus. Seht dazu bitte mal die angehängten Fotos.

        Gruß


----------



## Gajeza (23. Dezember 2018)

Bei der Szene >>in dem Videofilm<<, den man im 1. Stock findet, fallen die Beleuchtungsfehler auch auf...


----------



## Gajeza (23. Dezember 2018)

Wie so manchmal im Leben hilft es, wenn man um Hilfe fragt, sich aber der zeitlichen Verzögerung bewußt ist und noch ein wenig selber rumforscht. Ich kann nun wohl eine Lösung für das Problem liefern:

Nachdem ich nun im Grafikmenü die "Volumenstreuung" abgeschaltet habe, habe ich endlich die gewünschte Grafik, das heißt eine normale Darstellung des Taschenlampenlichtkegels. Wie auf den vorher hochgeladenen Fotos zu sehen ist, ist dort das Licht ja teils sehr grell und im Kontrast dazu ja immer dieser scharfe, runde Schatten. Nun leuchtet die Taschenlampe das level nicht so stark aus, die richtige Atmosphäre stellt sich ein.

Was, meint ihr, liegt hier für ein Fehler vor? Ist meine hardware zu alt, um die "Volumenstreuung" darzustellen? Laßt uns den Fehler doch noch bestmöglich beschreiben, damit anderen, die das Problem haben, hier eine Lösung geboten wird und sie den thread finden.


----------

